

Apple Tried to Silence Exploding iPod Victim with Gagging Order - amjith
http://www.osnews.com/story/21937/Apple_Tried_to_Silence_Exploding_iPod_Victim_with_Gagging_Order

======
DanielStraight
Insanity.

Proper response: Refund their money _and_ send them _several_ of the best and
newest iPods on the market as a replacement. Also, send them a sincere
apology, hand-written (in pen ink on paper, not printed) by someone at Apple
in the top 1% of all employees, including an offer to pay for any damages
caused by the exploding device. Then, work as hard as possible coming up with
the reason why it happened, and as soon as you know, issue a public statement
detailing which iPods are at risk (if the incident wasn't a fluke) and how
customers can send them in for replacements. Finally, make sure the problem
never, ever happens again in any product your company makes. Write a unit
test, as it were, for the cause of the explosion and test all future devices
for the same problem.

Yes, I know I'm living in a dream world, but it's nice here.

~~~
mr_eel
Agreed. That would have been all in all much nicer.

But a bit of clarification; it was _not_ a gagging order — which are handed
out by courts — but a confidentiality agreement, which they were not obligated
to sign.

A less than sterling response on Apple's part, but this has been blown out of
proportion.

